# dvr hook up



## Drake Tisovec (Sep 28, 2008)

I am interested to adding a dvr to my existing Dish receiver set up. I am told that I will need to add another cable to do this. Is this correct, or can I use the one cable that presently is connected to my receiver.
Drake


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

What set up do you have now? Dishes, receivers any switches?
A little info would be helpful.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Each receiver must have its own line from the dish (or external switch).

This topic might be better suited for General Dish Discussion than an area devoted to _non_-DVR receivers.


----------



## blkhouse (Jan 18, 2005)

Just for clarity. Do you mean a third party DVR?


----------

